# Orbea OIZ TR- Suspension



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

Im getting quite confused by the three position suspension on the 2022 Orbea OIZ M Pro TR.

Ive been told that the TR models only have two positions.... open and firm. Whilst the 100mm XC has three.

It appears that the Fox 34 SC 120 mm Factory supports three positions, as does the Fox DPS Evil factory 190*45.

I can get the Fox DPS shock to offer a medium mode but it makes a knocking noise.

I can get the Fox 34 SC fork to offer a medium mode but it makes a his/bypass noise.

Does anyone have Oiz TR and been able to have three modes set??

Any insight would be great.

Cheers

Locky


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You've seen the 68* ht>? 
Trek Top Fuel new frame has 66.
I'd pick a Top Fuel.


----------

